# cevelo s3



## psowing200 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have got a cevelo s2(51CM) and tarmac sl2 (52CM top tube 537MM) but sold both in 2011 due to no free time for ride. 

and now i am thinking of getting a new bike, but don't want to spend much $$on it, i think the burget is around 2600$usd, i know it is very few even i love cevelo bike, but.. so i only look at the brand new cannondale super six/ caad10 / felt etc..

but i have found a used frame set --cevelo s3 ltd (yellow)2010, which is used for around 2year, and i have already checked the frame, it is in prefect condition..and the price only$1400.. and i think i could find some used parts such as sram force, which can finish the bike under my burget...

so i am really confused, should i get the used s3? i love the color and s seris! but it is used for2years! 

if you were me, what will you choose? a new bike? or a used s3?



and one more question, i have been riden a 51cm s2, it is a little bit small for me, but now the used s3 frame is 54cm, and i am only 172cm tall, i just wondering if it is too big for me?


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

psowing200 said:


> i have got a cevelo s2(51CM) and tarmac sl2 (52CM top tube 537MM) but sold both in 2011 due to no free time for ride.
> 
> and now i am thinking of getting a new bike, but don't want to spend much $$on it, i think the burget is around 2600$usd, i know it is very few even i love cevelo bike, but.. so i only look at the brand new cannondale super six/ caad10 / felt etc..
> 
> ...


If you don't get it pass on the details for the frame


----------

